# [REQ] Seattle, Washington and surrounding areas.



## Karalee (Nov 21, 2004)

Heading to Seattle in January. Any sites that are must sees from a photography standpoint will be greatly appreciated


----------



## PreludeX (Nov 22, 2004)

Uh. waterfront seems to be really popular... very popular.. as well as the seattle center for its abstract artforms within the plaza... those are the only ones i know of as of now...


----------



## Karalee (Nov 22, 2004)

Anyone got any pics?


----------



## PreludeX (Nov 22, 2004)

what type of pics would you like to see.. i got some that i can possibly show you...
http://iceman.phobo.com/ritz2/comPFdetail.cfm?id=000C1FE8-5CD3-1195-ABA880B151BA0018


----------



## oriecat (Jan 14, 2005)

Did you go yet Kara??


----------



## skytrucker (Feb 3, 2005)

Mount Rainier National Park is good for landscapes and outdoor photos

im heading out there next summer to backpack and hopefully get some good shots.

its about 60-odd miles south of the seatle area but its well worth the drive.


----------



## Jess (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm a total tourist, got to hit Pikes place and get a flying fish or two, and then the original starbucks store front, ya know?  Actually, that store-front is pretty B&W appropriate, and pikes place will offer some nice movement/motion shots. There's also a brewery if you head left when you get there, which is two stories and you can get some shots of the vats from a few nice angles.


----------

